# Other Things I do to keep myself out of mischief



## rewalston (Oct 13, 2012)

Here are some other Things I do to keep myself out of mischief (not always possible). One of the things I really enjoy doing is building paper models. Keep in mind that all of the following pictures are indeed made out of paper. In some of the images is a rubic style cube, each segment is 1/2" so the cube is 2" square for scale reference



































Rusty

PS: The 3 photos on the bottom are of an AW50 Anti-Material Sniper rifle, it's about 2/3's of the way finished. I'll post a picture of it when it's complete.


----------



## joem (Oct 13, 2012)

Very very nice, Do you make your own plans?


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 13, 2012)

Very intersting, Rusty!
My 11 year old grandson also makes paper assault rifles; not as nice as yours, though!

Phil


----------



## rewalston (Oct 13, 2012)

Joe, no I don't make my own plans, I get them from a couple of groups I belong to. I enjoy them over plastic, cause if you screw up a piece, all you have to do is reprint it 

Phil thank you for the compliment. The assault rifle, the Colt 45 and the AW50 are all 1:1 scale...they are NOT small. The Colt is from the game Hitman.

I work on these things to help keep my mind of the inability to find scrap  Seems like everyone around here is quicker than I am. I have a few computer shops that I have to call their main offices to talk to them, I know that the worst they can say is NO, but I don't take no very well. Even though it's not a negative towards me personally, I find it hard to disassociate the two. I'm going to go up to Habitat for Humanity and talk with them as well. Hopefully something good comes out of it.

Rusty


----------



## kurt (Oct 14, 2012)

Awesome work Rusty 

Kurt


----------



## joem (Oct 14, 2012)

rewalston said:


> Joe, no I don't make my own plans, I get them from a couple of groups I belong to. I enjoy them over plastic, cause if you screw up a piece, all you have to do is reprint it
> 
> Phil thank you for the compliment. The assault rifle, the Colt 45 and the AW50 are all 1:1 scale...they are NOT small. The Colt is from the game Hitman.
> 
> ...



Use a copy of my 1000meals site. maybe they will work with you if I modify it to read 1000 computers for 10,000 nails. Then shops and people my team up with you.


----------



## rewalston (Oct 14, 2012)

joem said:


> rewalston said:
> 
> 
> > Joe, no I don't make my own plans, I get them from a couple of groups I belong to. I enjoy them over plastic, cause if you screw up a piece, all you have to do is reprint it
> ...



Sounds good to me Joe. All I know is that I gotta do something. 

Rusty


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 14, 2012)

Very, very impressive! 

We have a lot of talented people on the forum.


----------



## maynman1751 (Oct 14, 2012)

Rusty! Those are absolutely amazing. I'm at a loss for words....... :shock: 8)


----------



## rewalston (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank you GSP and Maynman, you should see some of the early ones I did ugh ouch are the only words that describe them  I took the Scar-L outside to show a friend of mine and he dove for cover scared the living crap out of him. Attached is another model I'm going to build, as soon as I find a place to put it. It's just the front section of a DC-3 but what is impressive is that from wingtip to wingtip it's 6'4".

Rusty


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 14, 2012)

Rusty... you have a gold mine!!! :shock: I'm sure those items can be sold! You are an artist! 8) 

My grandson came by and I showed him your art work, and he just said: "WOOOOOW! :shock: 
Awesome work!

Phil


----------



## rewalston (Oct 14, 2012)

Phil, to be honest I would consider selling some of the completed models. I have one that I have started over and over again just to throw it in the trash, never seems just "right". It's a "Working" model of a V-12 engine complete with LED's that light up on each stroke, it's roughly 1/2 scale (I think). I also have a "working" V-Twin it cranks around by hand the V-12 has an electric motor in it.

Rusty


----------



## nickvc (Oct 15, 2012)

Rusty I understand your difficulty in finding scrap to work with but if you sell some of these stunning models perhaps you could buy metals from the proceeds, as the phrase says,gold is where you find it.
Don't give up on finding a source of scrap, talk to family, friends, neighbours, work colleagues and anyone you meet about your requirements for e scrap, you never know where that break will come from, and don't limit your interest to just e scrap there's values used in many applications you just have to keep searching.


----------



## kurt (Oct 15, 2012)

nickvc said:


> Rusty I understand your difficulty in finding scrap to work with but if you sell some of these stunning models perhaps you could buy metals from the proceeds, as the phrase says,gold is where you find it.
> Don't give up on finding a source of scrap, talk to family, friends, neighbours, work colleagues and anyone you meet about your requirements for e scrap, you never know where that break will come from, and don't limit your interest to just e scrap there's values used in many applications you just have to keep searching.



I agree with Nick here - Clearly you are "very" talented at what ever you put your mind to Rusty - I have been working at this whole PM recovery/refining thing for going on 3 years now & sometimes I wounder if its worth it & I have had to do alot of other things to make ends meet - but by keeping my hand in the PM thing - word of my doing that is getting out & about every time I am about to give up on it something comes in to keep me going & that is happening more & more 

In fact it "may" finally really pay off - I am working with a scrap yard to partner with to start a PM department --- They have all the bussiness stuff in place to make it work - but they don't have any knowledge &/or understanding on the PM end - so they called me & asked me - "can we make it work if we partner" --- Like I say - it took 3 years of hanging in there woundering where the next dollor was coming from to get known for what I do to get that call

What ever you do Rusty I want to wish you the "best" of luck - because you are clearly very talented & hard working at what ever you put your mind to

I will show your models to some people for you

Kurt


----------



## DONNZ (Oct 15, 2012)

Rusty came to mind when reading this:

*Cardboard bicycle can change the world, says Israeli inventor*

http://news.yahoo.com/cardboard-bicycle-change-world-says-israeli-inventor-090732689.html;_ylt=A2KLJIiTTnxQiRoAiADNt.d_;_ylu=X3oDMTUwNDVubGt2BGNjb2RlA2N0LmMEbWl0A0FydGljbGUgTW9zdCBQb3B1bGFyBHBrZwNjNGFhZGI5YS1mMGRkLTM1ODEtOGY0Ni1hNTllZGEzYzA2NjcEcG9zAzMEc2VjA01lZGlhQkxpc3RNaXhlZE1vc3RQb3B1bGFyQ0FUZW1wBHZlcgM4M2U4NmM0MS0xNmU3LTExZTItOWZiZi0yMjNlM2JlZDk0YTQ-;_ylg=X3oDMTMwN2ZsMGJvBGludGwDdXMEbGFuZwNlbi11cwRwc3RhaWQDNDhhOTEzOTEtZWM3NC0zZjFjLWFlYjQtZGViNDgzOGQwOTE5BHBzdGNhdANzY2llbmNlfGdyZWVuBHB0A3N0b3J5cGFnZQ--;_ylv=3

"cardboard is treated with a secret concoction made of organic materials to give it its waterproof and fireproof qualities"


----------



## Palladium (Oct 15, 2012)

Just now reading this thread and i must say, WOW !!!!!!!!!!

That is amazing Rusty.


----------



## rewalston (Oct 15, 2012)

These models I'm not selling, but I can build some for anyone that wants to buy one. I have well over 500 models in my library and always collecting more (can we say glutton for punishment?). I have a copy of the Sulaco from Aliens that's a 1:430 scale, the parts aren't complete yet. I also have a model of the Endo-rifle that the T-800 use in Terminator. I have more models then I know what to do with or time to build. But hey, I enjoy it. I have firearms, cars, aircraft, space shuttles, the ISS, I can't remember everything . 
Rusty


----------



## maynman1751 (Oct 15, 2012)

rewalston said:


> These models I'm not selling, but I can build some for anyone that wants to buy one. I have well over 500 models in my library and always collecting more (can we say glutton for punishment?). I have a copy of the Sulaco from Aliens that's a 1:430 scale, the parts aren't complete yet. I also have a model of the Endo-rifle that the T-800 use in Terminator. I have more models then I know what to do with or time to build. But hey, I enjoy it. I have firearms, cars, aircraft, space shuttles, the ISS, I can't remember everything .
> Rusty


More pics. please (of course, when you have time)!!!!! 8)


----------



## rewalston (Oct 21, 2012)

Well you wanted more pictures  The AW50 is complete, added a couple of perspective shots to give a closer idea how big this thing is.
Also added a few other pics. Note I haven't completed the engine pictured...I'm chicken :lol: 

Rusty


----------



## sena (Oct 21, 2012)

Excellent work


----------



## rewalston (Oct 21, 2012)

thank you Sena


----------

